# Thought I'd do another Model Build



## Kenbo (Dec 17, 2022)

I haven't done one of these in a while and I thought it was about time. I actually started last Sunday and meant to post the pictures but the week got away from me somehow. I've been looking forward to adding some embellishments with the laser engraver so during the week, I've been designing and working on the files to get that done and so far, I think I'm going to be very happy with it. Anyway, the full build will be on the YouTube channel, step by step in January but for now, I hope you enjoy the picture posts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 17, 2022)

And these pictures are from today's work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2022)

Always a sincere pleasure to follow along on your building journeys! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2022)

I guess an airplane!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2022)

Cat makes generators?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2022)

Loader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Peter White (Dec 17, 2022)

Road grader.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2022)

Bulldozer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 18, 2022)

Or a spa


Tony said:


> I guess an airplane!!


Or a spaceship!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like @Kenbo is taking the easy route this time. He's almost done!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes, but he added the concrete pad just to be fancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 18, 2022)

My son works for Solar Turbine, a subsidiary of Caterpillar. They make the big turbine generators used in the oil industry and small cities for power gen. Please make it one of these...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 18, 2022)

Spent about 6 hours working on this today. Didn't get as much done as I would have liked to but some of the pieces were tedious and time consuming. I did manage to get more of the engine block together though. Once I'm done making fiddly little pieces, I can hopefully start on some more assembly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Kenbo (Dec 19, 2022)

Spent 7 hours working on the model today. I played around with some more laser engraver embellishments which I made the engraving files for last night. I feel like I'm spinning my wheels on this one because there are so many parts to make before you can do any sort of assembly. I'm hoping that tomorrow, I will be able to get some assembly done on the model and make some positive progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 19, 2022)

A grader it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 19, 2022)

That lazer engraver can do some pretty detailed work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 19, 2022)

A crane to lift the generator onto the roof?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 19, 2022)

Shoot! They used to build those not too far from young Lil Mikey's house in San Antonio. One of the very few pieces of machinery that Lil Mikey hasn't climbed into and pretend to operate. They intimidate him! 

Cannot wait to see this finished! Just bought a new jar of that expensive popcorn, so well stocked and ready!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 19, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Shoot! They used to build those not too far from young Lil Mikey's house in San Antonio. One of the very few pieces of machinery that Lil Mikey hasn't climbed into and pretend to operate. They intimidate him!
> 
> Cannot wait to see this finished! Just bought a new jar of that expensive popcorn, so we'll stocked and ready!


He's doing a grader job on this than his last build.

Ya, those older Cat's had those 15 or more push levers with knobbed ends. Now the new ones just have the 'joy-sticks'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 20, 2022)

Mostly an assembly day today and cutting a lot of small parts for the assembly. So the pictures don't show much progress.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Maverick (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Shoot! They used to build those not too far from young Lil Mikey's house in San Antonio. One of the very few pieces of machinery that Lil Mikey hasn't climbed into and pretend to operate. They intimidate him!
> 
> Cannot wait to see this finished! Just bought a new jar of that expensive popcorn, so well stocked and ready!


They still build them there Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 21, 2022)

Has anyone guessed correctly?


----------



## DWasson (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm thinking road grader.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 21, 2022)

Better hurry with that grader! Snows coming!


----------



## Maverick (Dec 21, 2022)

edit ...wrong thread


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 21, 2022)

Tony said:


> They still build them there Mike.


Just drove past our big Cat dealer here. 100's and 100's of cats in the lot - new and used - all kinds. Not a one was a grader! In fact, I cannot think of the last time I had one on one of my jobsites. It's probably been 30+ years. Same with a dozer. It's been at least 35 years since a dozer has been on one of my jobsites. Everbody has big track hoes now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 21, 2022)

Bigg081 said:


> Has anyone guessed correctly?


Yup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> Yup.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2022)

Spent another 7 hours on the build today. I'm kind of liking this not having to go to work thing. (I took a couple weeks off for Christmas). Either way, managed to get the cab done and most of the assembly done. The steering wheel is a total pain in the butt and it is the one part of any model that I hate doing. I refined my methods over the years and turned this one on the lathe. But then it was too loose on the steering column so I glued in a 1/4" dowel and drilled it out to fit better. Sometimes I think there's something wrong with me. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2022)

A few more.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2022)

Man that laser just brought your models to a whole new level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 22, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that laser just brought your models to a whole new level.


Agree, it's almost like cheating, a little. But the realistic detail is fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 23, 2022)

Spent another 7 hours working on the model. I felt like I was spinning my wheels today as there wasn't a lot of progress but I managed to get a lot of the finicky pieces done. Only a few more small pieces to make and then I'm on to the wheels which is my favourite part of these models.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 24, 2022)

Spent 8 hours on the build today. I forgot how time consuming the wheels are on one of these models. Managed to get the smaller details done like the headlights, the grab bars and the stack. I guess the wheels are the last thing to add. Hopefully I'll finish it up on Boxing Day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2022)

Insane! Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm loving this build! I think, though, that you should really be careful. There could be real trouble for you if word of this ever reaches the folks at Tonka!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 26, 2022)

I spent hours on the model today which finished it off for a total of 61 hours spent making this thing. I'm a little disappointed in the wheels and may have to cut 3 of them off and remake them. Apparently, I wasn't paying attention when I cut the treads on the tires and accidentally made them run in the opposite directions. While it may not bother some people, it bothers me so I'm thinking that I might go out to the shop on Wednesday and make 3 new wheels to replace the ones that are "wrong". Either way, this one was a ton of fun and I had a good time learning the ins and outs of laser engraving to design and engrave the embellishments. You might see one more post on this one if I redo the wheels but other than that, I'm done with this build.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2022)

That is just too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2022)

The detail and craftsmanship is absolutely superb! Congrats on the marathon finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 26, 2022)

Another great build, Ken. Where do you get the instructions for these or do you actually design them?

PS love the coffee cup with the tree that is behind the grader. We have a few pieces of that pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 26, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Another great build, Ken. Where do you get the instructions for these or do you actually design them?
> 
> PS love the coffee cup with the tree that is behind the grader. We have a few pieces of that pattern.


This is actually Toys and Joys Pattern #70. I designed all of the laser engraving files but the plans for the grader were someone else's work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2022)

I'd make the other 3 tires, retain the replaced for another build, or trade / sell to another toy maker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2022)

Absolutely awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 26, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'd make the other 3 tires, retain the replaced for another build, or trade / sell to another toy maker.


The more I look at it, the more I hate it and the more it bothers me. Looks like Wednesday is going to be a recovery day to replace 3 tires on a model but even though it will probably take the whole day (it took two full days to make 6 wheels) I will be happier with the end result. The old wheels, no matter how I look at them, have backwards treads so they will become designer firewood for the wood stove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> The more I look at it, the more I hate it and the more it bothers me. Looks like Wednesday is going to be a recovery day to replace 3 tires on a model but even though it will probably take the whole day (it took two full days to make 6 wheels) I will be happier with the end result. The old wheels, no matter how I look at them, have backwards treads so they will become designer firewood for the wood stove.


You made 6 wheels for the driver / left side. Those tires would work for a deuce and a half Army truck, double wheel on a farm tractor and the list goes on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 27, 2022)

I am 100% confident I could build this model in almost the same amount of time you did. 61hrs seems easy enough....*IF* I had all the parts give to me and the instructions were simple enough for a 5 yr old.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 27, 2022)

Kenbo said:


> The more I look at it, the more I hate it and the more it bothers me. Looks like Wednesday is going to be a recovery day to replace 3 tires on a model but even though it will probably take the whole day (it took two full days to make 6 wheels) I will be happier with the end result. The old wheels, no matter how I look at them, have backwards treads so they will become designer firewood for the wood stove.


I don't know, looks kind of realistic. If anyone asks, just tell them there was a new guy in the maintenance shop. 

PS: I sent a copy of the finished model photo to my son. Maybe he'll get a chance to show them to a Caterpiller exec or something and they'll send you a giant contract for a buhzillion dollars to make some more of those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2022)

Love it!!! All your builds are over the top, the laser just adds another dimension!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 27, 2022)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 28, 2022)

Well, I just couldn't do it. I just couldn't stand to look at those 3 wheels with the treads in the wrong direction. So today, I spent 7 hours, cutting them off and making 3 new wheels and 3 new hubs. I'm much happier with the model now and I can call this one done. Total time spent (including my wheel mess up) 68 hours. Time well spent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 28, 2022)

This is one of those times I wish I could select multiple reactions. Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2022)

Just a challenge. Next time do a model of the big ACCO grader. Largest ever built, but never used and now dismantled. That thing was a giant and had 12 tires. Thing had two motors for a total of 1700 hp and was literally as big as my house! Made for a mine in Libya

Reactions: Like 2


----------

